# Roboti >  pico robots

## Delfins

http://www.poor-robot.com/pico/

Nevajag ne super peles sensorus ar alterām (sveiciens Epim), nedz n-tos jaudīgos servomotorus.

PS: nekāda fleima...apskataties, apbrīnojat, mācieties no citiem un radiet paši.

----------


## abergs

Negribējās taisīt jaunu temu:
http://www.youtube.com/user/julznc#p/u/13/kMQAvPCftEk

----------

